# What would you charge for labor on a replacement window?



## abacab

I'm thinking of introducing a flat rate on replacement vinyl windows, and I'm wondering what you think is a reasonable price. I'm thinking $150 plus $3 a foot for wrapping the exterior trim. I do the installations myself with a helper and have rather low overhead. I'm in Michigan btw.


----------



## TBFGhost

...I see billboards around here that do it for $179


----------



## nEighter

that is 179 WITH window.. most of those guys give $40.00 per window to install (the company to the installers)


----------



## Gus Dering

If you think you could average 1 window every 2 hrs including the sales time, and your helper, you might be alright.

Of course there is some material cost involved too with that. Like caulk and stuff. Right?


----------



## abacab

That's right, probably $10 per window in materials (caulk, insulation)


----------



## abacab

Yes, it includes all that, tear out, disposal, screws, etc. As well as the aluminum for the exterior, however I'd charge $3 a lineal foot more for outside wrappings


----------



## abacab

yea, just Dh's sliders, casements, those other windows there are too many variables to give a set price.


----------



## CookeCarpentry

$3 a foot for outside wrappings? Explain, because that sounds high.

Though, the $150.00 is on par (if not low) for my area, excluding the $199 specials.


----------



## DavidC

chancesrurahack said:


> the going rate


Them words make me cringe. That's an abbreviation for "the going broke rate".

Our labor charge for a simple pop and swap replacement window is 1 1/2 hrs. and our rate covers our overhead and profit. It includes delivery, tear out and installation. We also add a per window incidental fee for caulk, foam and new stops. And there is a 3 window minimum charge for those 1 & 2 window jobs.

The main point is to make sure you can cover your costs and make a profit. Your on the right track, do your homework.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## abacab

3 dollars a foot, including materials for bending aluminum coil stock for the outside trim on a window. The average window is about 36x54, and so this would be about 17' so 17x3 = $51 per window to wrap.


----------



## IHI

We've been charging $100/per opening installed and that includes removal/disposal of old unit, caulk, insulation, and reinstalling existing inside stops. If we need to cap anything, that's an extra $50/per opening, $10 more to that if it's a twin window unit, $20 more again if it's a triple unit.

If new trim is to be installed, as in jamb extensions/casing for a basic picture frame then that's $50/per opening plus materials which i'll break down per opening and add too trim install price so it could be anywhere from $15-30 more per opening


----------



## BACKWOODS

I have been doing a lot of sash kit upgrades, $90 per window, if they go with wood replacement sash, $50 extra to paint.


----------



## abacab

I noticed home depot is charging $350 per replacement window, however that is their low end window and only includes a half screen. (probably the stupidest thing I've ever heard of on a double hung). On their advertisement it says something about "up to $100 value" which I'm guessing is the value of the window, so they are getting $250 for everything else, plus an upcharge for wrapping. Their high end window, the American Craftsman 9500 looks like a decent window and is a best buy on Consumers Reports, but doesn't compare to the Simonton.


----------



## Winchester

abacab said:


> Their high end window, the American Craftsman 9500 looks like a decent window and is a best buy on Consumers Reports, but doesn't compare to the Simonton.


Their Behr paint is also top rated on Consumer Reports. Just to put that in perspective....


----------



## Framer53

abacab said:


> I noticed home depot is charging $350 per replacement window, however that is their low end window and only includes a half screen. (probably the stupidest thing I've ever heard of on a double hung). On their advertisement it says something about "up to $100 value" which I'm guessing is the value of the window, so they are getting $250 for everything else, plus an upcharge for wrapping. Their high end window, the American Craftsman 9500 looks like a decent window and is a best buy on Consumers Reports, but doesn't compare to the Simonton.


 
aND lOWES CHARGES $99, SO WHAT? (just for labor)


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

starts at a ben frank per crappy ass replacement window. thats just jerking and sticking, you want more, costs more.

Now putting in a whole new construction unit where there is some pos window and frame, that is a whole 'nother story.


----------



## abacab

I don't know enough about behr paint to say whether it's good or bad. (I'm not a painter) often people's perceptions come down to what their biased towards (chevy or ford, their both crap). Some people hate Home Depot(as we all should), so they automatically hate behr paint. I've used Behr and didn't like it because it was too thick, but it could very well last a long time. I'm not overly enamered with ratings based on a speeded up aging process, it's just not the same. It is the only thing we have to go buy that has any sort of credibility. General consumer satisfaction can be telling but often wrong (pay 2000 vs 1000 for the same bed, and your opinion will be different) Unfortunately everything changes every few years (models, formulas, etc) and so it's impossible to know what is good today. Behr is no longer at the top however, wal-mart paint is, and dutch-boy. Val-spar came out on top for exterior. As for what I use, I let my painter decide.


----------



## abacab

I've put new windows in about 20 houses, and I think only one of them was replacements, the rest I put new ones in. The homeowner has requested the replacements and so I've been doing a lot of research. Right now the Reflections by simonton is way out on top (for the 200-300 price range) The Simonton Prizm doesn't appear to be near as good of a window, although it is $60 cheaper.


----------



## CookeCarpentry

abacab said:


> I've put new windows in about 20 houses, and I think only one of them was replacements, the rest I put new ones in. The homeowner has requested the replacements and so I've been doing a lot of research. Right now the Reflections by simonton is way out on top (for the 200-300 price range) The Simonton Prizm doesn't appear to be near as good of a window, although it is $60 cheaper.


Simonton Reflections for $200-300? Where are you getting them from? You might want to shop that around first. I always installed them, and recently installed Viwinco and completely changed my mind.

See if you can get a line on Viwinco (Cambridge is their higher end brand - $200, and Edgemont is their mid-grade brand - $150.


----------



## DavidC

Do yourself a favor and get to a real local (or regional) lumber yard that is used to dealing with contractors. When you need service, these are the guys that will stand next to you. Everybody has the perception that bigger retailer means lower prices and better service, this is not necessarily true. Everyday prices at the local yard are typically 10% better than off the shelf at the big box with the exception of loss leaders.

And more than the lowest price, what we as contractors need is great service that we can pass along to our customers. I shop at my favorite yard for windows, if I have a problem I make a phone call and the ball is rolling. I can refocus my attention on what ever is next in line and forget about the window. 

For ex.; a client called about a cracked glass and admitted the cause was alcohol related. I called my supplier and relayed the story, including the cause. It was determined that it was most likely a stress crack and a new sash was ordered and installed by the supplier at no charge.

Buy your window at a big box and apply the same scenario and you will find yourself spending an afternoon at the store learning all about the chain of command. Watch carefully and you will see that the big box is the master craftsman of responsibility shifting and ordering delays. You may end up with the same result, or maybe end up having to buy the sash yourself and then deal with weather or not to charge back to the client.

My experiences with big box stores usually leave me and my customer commiserating about the lousy service and extra time and effort it takes to get results. 

On the other hand, the drunken window incident earned me a call from the customer to tell me how grateful they were that I handled it so well and quickly. At that time I didn't even know the sash had been replaced yet. My supplier made me shine.

Big box stores are oriented toward the retail sale, mostly DIY'ers. Lumber yards are geared to selling the contractor, it's their bread and butter and they earn it. Shop like a pro.

Good Luck
Dave


----------

